# seriously want to move



## flshbk74 (Apr 11, 2009)

Hello again from a previous "medical concerns" writer. I don't want to irritate anyone, but I would like to give more details on our consideration to move. We are in New England, USA, want to move to warmer climate, not very far (pretty close, actually) to the water, need medical facilities, access to airport to come back home occasionally and for people to come to visit us. Medical use because of my husband's back-previously 3 back surgeries, may need another, on several pain medications(narcotics) to get through a day. Would like to live in a mixed environment (locals and gringos), low crime (I don't think that is a problem anyway there). We are in our mid-50's. Even if we paid out of pocket to see a doctor there for my husband's medications, is there any insurance he could get? I have read about AXA (?) for his back? Could he still get the Mexican insurance for things other than his back? Even if he had back surgery down there(fusion) does anyone know of anyone that has had anything like this done there? Thanks again. We REALLY want to move.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Of course, you can get insurance but it will probably have exclusions for the pre-existing conditions. You should contact various Mexican insurance agents with your inquiries, by e-mail or in person on an exploratory visit. It seems that you aren't quite sure where you would like to settle and may not be familiar with the climate; coastal vs. interior, etc., so that visit would seem in order before you make any decisions.
If your desire to move to Mexico is just for the lower cost of living and the climate, you may be making the wrong choice. Does the culture, language, history and a different lifestyle attract you? Do you already speak some Spanish? Are you adventurous and self sufficient? Will you accept a legal system that doesn't match what you have known before? There will be a lot of adjustments to make.


----------



## quinta (Mar 8, 2009)

You should look at the Merida, Yucatan area (if you can take the hot humid weather) but there is everything there that you're talking about. I lived there for over 3 years but the weather made me leave..... 
Look in Yucatan Today for more info on the area. There are many areas that are safe and provide a lot for everyone, medical care is pretty good all over but especially in Guadalajara, Puebla, Merida where they are famous for this. You should also decide if urban or beach living if for you as this presents a different set of challenges for you. ( Advertising comment deleted)


----------



## flshbk74 (Apr 11, 2009)

Thanks for the reply. I have another questions Why would you say that moving for the climate would be a mistake? We LOVE Mexico(when we have visited), but we do know that we should come and try it out for a while, as well as try different areas. Our real main concern if medical care. Do you have any email addresses for any Mexican insurance agencies? Have you heard of the international insurance companies that you can get insurance through? Do you know more info on these? You really seem to know quite a bit, as I have read through many of the forums. Thanks


----------



## flshbk74 (Apr 11, 2009)

Why are you moving from Merida? (if you don;t mind my asking) How hot does it get? we have been there off a cruise ship before and did enjoy it. Is air conditioning very available? What about monthly rentals, if we should think about staying for a month or more at a time?


----------



## flshbk74 (Apr 11, 2009)

Thanks so much!!! I've tried to find price indexes and have found them, but my Spanish is not that good yet. Can you tell me prices of things you buy? Do you have a car? I am thinking we would not need one, but not sure. Again, medical concerns for my hubby and his back. Do you go to local markets for your food?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

FLSHBK74,
Here's what I suggested:

"*If* your desire to move to Mexico is *just* for the lower cost of living and the climate, you may be making the wrong choice. Does the culture, language, history and a different lifestyle attract you? Do you already speak some Spanish? Are you adventurous and self sufficient? Will you accept a legal system that doesn't match what you have known before? There will be a lot of adjustments to make."

With the present economic crisis, a lot of folks are suddenly looking at Mexico and I try to caution them not to make the mistake of thinking they can work, live on Mexican wages even if they could work, or enjoy everything about an entirely different culture. Living in Mexico is less expensive if you are careful, adaptable and have income from elsewhere. Less expensive doesn't mean cheap.


----------



## quinta (Mar 8, 2009)

I was NOT advertising as a real estate agent. I was giving real and up to date information as far as costs go and only mentioned my having worked as a real estate agent so they could see I knew what I was speaking about. I am not associated with the site mentioned but consider it a useful source of information on the area in question, is this advertising? If this deserves an infraction, (helping people with current and reliable information), then by all means give me a "demerit"..... just like high school when people can't distinguish between sales and helpful gestures. How else will people figure out what the real costs are? Guess I'm "grounded", lol


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

You're not 'grounded', just warned not to advertise or post links to commercial ventures. It is also not a good idea to post your e-mail address in the open. The spam-bots are out there looking for those.
If you wish to re-post the information on prices in your area, that is perfectly OK.


----------



## flshbk74 (Apr 11, 2009)

Merida looks wonderful, but airfare from Boston, MA is expensive


----------



## quinta (Mar 8, 2009)

Yes, it is. You'd need to take Continental (they fly directly there) or else fly to Cancun (much cheaper) and take the bus from Cancun to Merida (3 hrs)- this is a popular route for many since more flights available to Cancun at a better price. If you're over 50or 55 you can get a discount card in Merida which will take 50% off the bus. Bus is very comfortable and modern. ADO Bus Lines.


----------

